# Do HD & SD output simultaneously?



## srothaus (Feb 5, 2006)

Does the ViP-211 output HD & SD signals at the same time? My old 6000 only outputs one or the other depending on which mode the box is operating in.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s srothaus

Both are always active at the same time.

With the latest software release (L262) you can even control the aspect ratio separately on the two outputs.


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

Do both of these features (SD and HD always hot; apect ratio on both) apply to the 622?

Thanks


----------



## bluewolverine (Jan 22, 2006)

and one more question I forgot... Does the remote for the 811 work with the 622? When I went from the 6000 to the 811, the old remote would only work in infrared mode with the 811.

Thanks again


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This isn't a 622 forum ... but I believe 'always hot' was in the specs for the 622 as well. The 622 is listed as using the 5.3 IR and 6.3 UHF remotes. The 811 remote might work, but I would not guarantee it.


----------



## srothaus (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks very much. I look forward to getting the new equipment.


----------

